# Brandon Sanderson's THE STORMLIGHT ARCHIVE



## Nightender (Mar 21, 2013)

_The Way of Kings_ was incredible and original in both character and setting.  TOR is doing a sale right now, offering the ebook for $2.99 in the US, with Sanderson trying to get UK markets to follow suit.

I'd already gotten the hardcover, but I use my Nook to read when I work out, so I got a digital copy too.

I'm excited about _Words of Radiance_ since the lead character for it is going to be their/scholar Shallan, my favorite character from _The Way of Kings_.

Anyone else excited?


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 22, 2013)

I haven't finished _Way of Kings_ yet.  I have the hardcover as well, and it's a big book, so the only time I usually read it is if I'm laying in bed or something.  I have a feeling it's going to take me a while to finish it.  I like what I've read so far and I expect I'll be sticking with the series when the next one comes out.


----------



## Aspasia (Mar 22, 2013)

I've just started it. I think it's pretty good! It's definately unusual, I'm interested in seeing where Sanderson goes with this. I've put it on hold for now, though, as I've just got _Wise Man's Fear_ by Rothfuss, and I am going to read that first. Sanderson's plots always have an unexpected twist that I never see coming ... can't wait till I get to that in _Way of Kings_.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Mar 22, 2013)

I have the first book, but probably won't get to in for a little while. After _A Storm of Swords_, I need something shorter.


----------



## Nightender (Mar 23, 2013)

I would need something short, too, Sheriff Woody.  When you get to _The Way of Kings_, I hope you enjoy it.

Right now, I'm trying to pace myself and keep to the plan of the re-read on Tor.com, which is pretty easy since I can read quite a bit when I work out.


----------



## druidofwinter (Apr 10, 2013)

I have read it! oh my, what a story! completely original, great magic, great character's, great writing. looking forward to WORDS OF RADIANCE


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 10, 2013)

One of the best books that I have ever read. I also love how he makes nods to several of his other Cosmere stories. Like in the Ishikk interlude where we have Demoux, Galladon, and one other character from another world. Or how he references Ati(um) in an epigraph.


----------

